# Leichtbau für Frauen



## Pacpacpac (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe zunächst, dass es in Ordnung ist, wenn ich als Mann hier einen Thread eröffne.

Ich kümmer mich um technischen Belange des Rades meiner Frau. 

Sie besitzt ein Canyon 7.0w aus 2015. Das Rad wiegt knapp 14 Kilo, was doch gar nicht mal so wenig ist. 

Im Leichtbauforum gibt es natürlich schon tausend Tipps und Tricks um Gewicht zu sparen. Aber alle Produkte sind natürlich von Männern für Männer. 

Vielleicht haben Frauen aber doch andere Ideen und Erfahrungen mit dem Abspecken von Rädern, oder gewissen leichten Produkten.

Also was kann die Damenwelt empfehlen?

Ich danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2016)

Pacpacpac schrieb:


> Aber alle Produkte sind natürlich von Männern für Männer.



Warum sollten für Frauen andere Gesetze gelten? Ich dachte immer, Waagen wären Geschlechtsneutral. Wobei, es heißt ja auch "die" Waage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2016)

Pacpacpac schrieb:


> Aber alle Produkte sind natürlich von Männern für Männer.



So ein Blödsinn


----------



## mtbbee (29. Februar 2016)

für Frauen gibt's Handtäschchen Räder  - der Begriff ist nicht von mir, aber "geschützt"


----------



## sun909 (29. Februar 2016)

Auch hier gilt: 
1. Liste der Teile anlegen
2. Budget festzurren
3. gucken, was leichter ist (Gewichtsdatenbank im Forum zB)
4. ganz wichtig: fragen, was Madame gefällt 

grüße


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Februar 2016)

Seit doch nicht so streng  da möchte Einer alles richtig machen 
Leider bin ich kein so ein Leichtbauexperte, meine Räder sind allesamt zu schwer 
Aber da Frauen meistens oder zumindest oft leichter als Männer sind, vermute ich mal, er meint spezielle Anpassungen z.B. im Fahrwerk, welche auch noch Gewicht einsparen. Vielleicht perfekt auf das Gewicht abgestimmte Federn aus Titan, sofern an dem Rad überhaupt Federn in der Gabel oder im Federbein sind.
Dann haben wir meist nicht soo große Füße und soo große Hände, dazu fallen mir dann Flachpedale mit weniger Standfläche und weniger Gewicht ein oder dünnere und sehr leichte Griffe und so sündhaft teure, schöne und verstellbare Bremshebel usw.
Und wo liegt die optimale Lenkerbreite für kleinere Menschen mit nicht unendlich breiten Schultern, irgendwann greift man querab zum Lenker 
Ich fahre z.B. nicht tubeless aber gern ganz leichte Schläuche (dafür dann schwerere Mäntel )
Aber alles hängt ja auch vom Einsatzwunsch der Dame ab.


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Februar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Seit doch nicht so streng  da möchte Einer alles richtig machen
> Leider bin ich kein so ein Leichtbauexperte, meine Räder sind allesamt zu schwer
> Aber da Frauen meistens oder zumindest oft leichter als Männer sind, vermute ich mal, er meint spezielle Anpassungen z.B. im Fahrwerk, welche auch noch Gewicht einsparen. Vielleicht perfekt auf das Gewicht abgestimmte Federn aus Titan, sofern an dem Rad überhaupt Federn in der Gabel oder im Federbein sind.
> Dann haben wir meist nicht soo große Füße und soo große Hände, dazu fallen mir dann Flachpedale mit weniger Standfläche und weniger Gewicht ein oder dünnere und sehr leichte Griffe und so sündhaft teure, schöne und verstellbare Bremshebel usw.
> ...



Och komm, streng ist doch keine/r gewesen 
Wie schon scylla richtig anmerkte:



scylla schrieb:


> Warum sollten für Frauen andere Gesetze gelten? Ich dachte immer, Waagen wären Geschlechtsneutral. Wobei, es heißt ja auch "die" Waage...



Es geht doch um das Gewicht und auch die Gravitation ist geschlechtsneutral ... 
... und ansonsten kann es ja auch noch der Gender-Wahn sein - die Lenker, die Vorbau, die Laufradsatz, die Zahnkranz ...    

Selbst das Thema Satel wird überstrapaziert - es gibt breitere und schmale Sattel, sowie es unterschiedliche Sitzknochenabstände gibt.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Februar 2016)

Stimmt 
Fahre selbst einen ganz normalen Fizik Sattel (Tundra M3 und M1 mit 165 gr) - so ganz ohne "Geschlechterwahn" 
Da kann man auch schön Gewicht sparen, um wieder beim Thema zu landen 
Mir ging es auch weniger um sog. Marketingmädchensachen sondern um Anpassungen des MtBs an kleinere und leichter Menschen, wobei wir ja garnicht wissen wie groß die Dame ist.
Somit alles im Bereich der Spekulation...


----------



## Pacpacpac (29. Februar 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten bisher, auch bei denen, die mich jetzt für einen Trottel halten. 
Ich dachte tatsächlich an das, was Votec Vox geschrieben hat. 

Das Leichtbauforum ist mir natürlich bekannt, ebenso wie die ewiggleichen Ratschläge die es da gibt. Und ja, da geht es um "Männerteile", trostloser als die Optik der meisten Teile da geht es nämlich nicht. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich eine Klischee Frau habe, die eben Farben mag.

Ich wollte auch gar keine gezielten Vorschläge für das Rad meiner Frau haben, sondern eher eine Art Brainstorming schöner, brauchbarer, leichter Teile.

Natürlich frage ich auch aus Eigennutz. Meine Frau interessiert sich null für die Technik. Warum auch nicht? 
Ich möchte ihr aber das Leben bei längeren Touren erleichtern, schließlich schaffen wir dann mehr zusammen, wovon ich dann auch was habe.

Also falls jemand von euch Ideen hat würde ich mich freuen.

(Sollte ich im letzten Jahrhundert Machomäßig stecken geblieben sein, so könnt ihr mir das auch gerne mitteilen )


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Februar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Fahre selbst einen ganz normalen Fizik Sattel (Tundra M3 und M1 mit 165 gr) - so ganz ohne "Geschlechterwahn"
> Da kann man auch schön Gewicht sparen, um wieder beim Thema zu landen
> Mir ging es auch weniger um sog. Marketingmädchensachen sondern um Anpassungen des MtBs an kleinere und leichter Menschen, wobei wir ja garnicht wissen wie groß die Dame ist.
> Somit alles im Bereich der Spekulation...



Ja, genau es geht um die Anpassung an den Menschen, der auf dem Bike sitzt. 
Das Thema Farbe hatte ich vermutet mich aber dann doch noch zurückgehalten.
Gewicht sparen kannst Du/Deine Frau, wie Votec Tox schon sagte bei der rotierenden Masse d.h. LRS, Schlauch und Reifen.
Das Canyon 7.0w hat doch nur knapp über 12 kg ohne Pedale. Habt ihr dann einiges zusätzlichen montiert?
Die Teile sind jetzt nicht so schwer, dass man sie ersetzen könnte ohne sehr hohen finanziellen Aufwand.
Das ist doch eine ganz normale CC-Ausstattung. Du kannst natürlich die Mega-Leichtbauteile von z.B. Tune montieren, aber ob sich der finanzielle Einsatz in Relation steht zur Gewichtserparnis wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Pacpacpac (1. März 2016)

Das Canyon steht jetzt auf Nobby Nics Tubeless. Pedale sind Saint, Griffe von Sensus. Sonst Serie. Gewicht habe ich mit einer Kofferwaage gemessen. War selbst erstaunt. Rahmengröße ist S, Gewicht wiege ich nochmal ab, vielleicht gab es ja einen Messfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. März 2016)

Teileliste ist der erste Schritt...

Die Saints zB sind bleischwer für eine zierliche Dame 

Grüße


----------



## Pacpacpac (1. März 2016)

Also, gerade das Rad nochmal gewogen: 12,93 Kilo.
Ich finde auf der Canyon Seite kein Archiv oder ähnliches für die Ausstattung der 2015er Modelle.

Zur Ausstattung:
Dämpfer : Fox Float
Gabel : Fox 32er
Vorbau und Lenker : Canyon Eigenmarke
Griffe : Sensus
Bremsen : SLX 200/180
Schaltung : komplett XT
Kurbel : RaceFace Turbine
Laufräder : DT Swiss Spline M1800 auf Tubeless
Reifen : Nobby Nic
Sattel: Canyon Eigenmarke
Stütze : Reverb Stealth
Pedale : Saint

An Dämpfer, Gabel und Schaltung sehe ich kein Änderungspotential. Den Austausch von Schrauben lass ich auch mal außen vor. 
Was ist denn bei Vorbau und Lenker? Gibt es da beliebte nicht Carbon (Preis) Produkte?
Lohnt sich die Reduktion der Bremsen auf 180/160?
Welche Plattformpedale sind denn leicht und passen für Größe 38?
Danke schonmal für den Sattel Tip!


----------



## sun909 (1. März 2016)

Kassette sicher XT?

Da ist sonst gut was drin.

Was darf der Spaß denn kosten?

Pedale zB sudpin3/4, 100gr weniger als die Saint 

LRS und reifen 400gr für einige €...

Generell gilt ganz grob 1gr=1€

Es gibt den Thread Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein, dort ggf mal schauen?

Grüße


----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2016)

Wobei Satteltips so eine Sache sind... jeder "Achtersteven" ist anders  
Falls es keine Plattformpedale mit Pins sein müssen sondern auch welche mit Käfig möglich wären:
Steinbach mit nur 182gr, z.B. hier:
https://r2-bike.com/steinbach-hakenpedal-titan
Wobei Scylla da vielleicht noch einen preisgünstigeren Tip hat.
Die leichtesten Pedale mit Pins im Preisrahmen bis zu 100.- haben so 260 bis 350 gr.
Zu den Bremsen kann ich nichts sagen, da mag ich es gern brachial 
Lenker, da ist die Frage was für eine Breite und Kröpfung möchte sie fahren.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. März 2016)

Also ich fahre zB die Acros A-Flat SL Pedale und bin echt begeistert. Frag mich aber bitte nicht welchen Unterschied es zu den A-Flat MD gibt 
Mit ca 340gr nicht zu schwer, sehen nicht so wuchtig aus und haben unheimlich Grip! 
Da ich eher Touren-/Allmountainmäßig unterwegs bin hab ich allerdings die Pins mit den beiliegenden Unterlagscheiben "gekürzt".

Hier gabs auch schon einen Test dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03/03/acros-a-flat-sl-2013-all-mountain-pedal-im-fahrbericht/


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2016)

Superstar 25£ 340gr gibts auch von Azonic oder Nulkeproof - gute Lager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Superstar 25£ 340gr gibts auch von Azonic oder Nulkeproof - gute Lager!



Naja schön ist was anderes


----------



## Pacpacpac (6. März 2016)

Vielen Dank liebe Leute! Ich lese immer noch fleißig mit. Die Saint Pedale wiegen 490 Gramm. Das ist echt schon viel.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

Pacpacpac schrieb:


> Vielen Dank liebe Leute! Ich lese immer noch fleißig mit. Die Saint Pedale wiegen 490 Gramm. Das ist echt schon viel.


http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-33/pedale-platform?order=weight_real_avg&direction=asc

Lies lieber da nach, das ist aber leider nicht frauenspezifisch. Gibts aber vielleicht teils auch in pink.


----------



## mssc (7. März 2016)

Sixpack Vegas (Kunststoff): <40€ für 360gr.


----------



## MarkusL (10. März 2016)

Pacpacpac schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Ausstattung:
> Dämpfer : Fox Float
> Gabel : Fox 32er
> ...



Hallo,
wenn ich mal rein krätschen darf. Ich bin zwar ein Mann, habe jedoch für meine Frau schon mehrere Räder aufgebaut. Die Laufräder wiegen doch ca. 1900g, richtig? Da sehe ich 400-500g Potential, je nach dem, was und wie die Dame fährt.
Wieso du bei einer XT-Schaltung kein Potential siehst, musst du uns noch erklären. XT ist alles aber nicht leicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/steinbach-hakenpedal-titan
> Wobei Scylla da vielleicht noch einen preisgünstigeren Tip hat.



scylla hat mir die empfohlen: http://www.trialmarkt.de/Pedale/Pedale-Echo-TR-Single-Cage::1204.html
Sind leicht und haben sowohl mit Bikeschuhen (z.B. Mavic, Shimao) sehr guten Grip als auch mit normalen Sportschuhen. Den Lagern ist vermutlich nicht das ewige Leben gegönnt.


----------

